# für die ästhetisch-sinnliche Auffassung vorzubereiten



## TheChabon

Y el dolor de cabeza de la semana me lo dan la segunda y la tercera parte (naranja y rojo) de la oración que comienza en azul. En mi intento de traducción simplemente las pongo en secuencia, y más o menos el sentido general creo que está bien captado, pero me parece que se me está escapando algo de la estructura general. 

El autor está hablando de cómo los adornos exteriores del templo griego son indicaciones de su estructura interior, lo que unifica y enriquece la percepción de ambos. 

Wir zeigten schon, wie die Vielfältigkeit des sich nur einmal im Fastigium (als Hegemon) äusserlich formell kundgebenden Dachgefüges durch das genannte Mittel, nämlich durch den äusseren Schmuck der sogenannten viae oder Mutulen, oder durch den verwandten der Modillons, hinreichend, wenn auch ohne konsequent-konstruktive Wahrheit, angedeutet wird. Sie sind Mittel, das künstlerische Interesse an dem äusseren Werke durch vermehrten Beziehungsreichthum seiner Theile zu steigern, und ihn durch Anklänge an entsprechende ornamentale Motive des Inneren mit letzterem zu verknüpfen, dieses für die ästhetisch - sinnliche Auffassung vorzubereiten.


_Éstos son recursos para incrementar el interés artístico de la obra exterior mediante el aumento de la riqueza de asociaciones de sus partes, de vincularla al interior mediante [ecos XXX resonancias XXX referencias] a motivos ornamentales correspondientes en el interior, *y* [anticipar XXX preparar] la comprensión XXX estética-sensorial de éste. _

Muchas gracias a todo el que haya llegado leyendo hasta acá.


----------



## TheChabon

Creo que la estructura sería más “son recursos para, por medio de lo naranja, lograr lo rojo”.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo The Chabon,

ich versuche einmal, den Satz so zu ordnen, wie ich ihn verstehen kann (er ist wirklich vertrackt!).



TheChabon said:


> Wir zeigten schon, wie die Vielfältigkeit des sich nur einmal im Fastigium (als Hegemon) äusserlich formell kundgebenden Dachgefüges durch das genannte Mittel, nämlich durch den äusseren Schmuck der sogenannten viae oder Mutulen, oder durch den verwandten der Modillons, hinreichend, wenn auch ohne konsequent-konstruktive Wahrheit, angedeutet wird. Sie sind Mittel, das künstlerische Interesse an dem äusseren Werke durch vermehrten Beziehungsreichthum seiner Theile zu steigern, und ihn durch Anklänge an entsprechende ornamentale Motive des Inneren mit letzterem zu verknüpfen, dieses für die ästhetisch - sinnliche Auffassung vorzubereiten.



1) Es werden Mittel eingesetzt.

2) Sie dienen dazu, (beim Betrachter) das Interesse am *Äußeren* des Werks zu steigern, indem 

3) starke Beziehungen hergestellt werden
3a) einerseits zwischen den einzelnen Elementen des Äußeren und
3b) zu seinem *Inneren* (in Form der ornamentalen Motive).

4) Zu diesem Zweck greift die Gestaltung des Äußeren die ornamentalen Motive des Inneren auf.

5) Auf diese Weise wird das künstlerische Interesse (des Betrachters) darauf vorbereitet, diese Einheit ästhetisch-sinnlich wahrzunehmen und zu verstehen (Auffassung).

* * * * 

Mein Verständnis ist also: Der Betrachter wird von außen nach innen an das Werk herangeführt. Er betrachtet interessiert die äußeren Elemente, entdeckt ihre Beziehungen untereinander, und findet eine ganz ähnliche ornamentale Gestaltung dann innen wieder. Das ergibt für den Betrachter das gesamte ästhetische Erleben.

In dem Teilsatz 





> dieses für die ästhetisch-sinnliche Auffassung  vorzubereiten


 verstehe ich "dieses" also als das künstlerische Interesse.

Das ist das Beste, was ich im Moment dazu beitragen kann. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass ich mich irre, und lasse mich gern von anderen korrigieren.


----------



## TheChabon

Sí, creo que es más o menos así. Me reconforta un poco que te parezca complicada también a ti, a mí me hacen sufrir bastante estas oraciones. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Sowka

Vielleicht noch eine kleine Bemerkung dazu... Dieser letzte Teilsatz kommt mir so seltsam vor.

Richtig Sinn ergeben würde er (für mich!), wenn er lauten würde:

"*um* dieses ... vorzubereiten".

Und ich denke, in etwas altertümlichen Texten hat man mit diesem Verständnis formuliert.

Exakt das hast Du ja in Deinem zweiten Post geschrieben.  Sorry, ich hatte mich so auf diese deutschen Sätze konzentriert, dass ich das gar nicht bemerkt hatte


----------



## Spharadi

qué te parece esta? 

Son medios con los cuales se quiere despertar el interés artistico por los aspectos exteriores de la obra,  acentuar lo variado  de las conexiones de las partes entre si y de esta manera relacionarlos con los motivos ornamentales interiores y preparar asi la comprension estética. 

Pienso que el texto alemán es uno de esos típicos casos de querer decir algo simple de la manera más dificil posible.


----------



## TheChabon

El 'así' es un buen vínculo, no lo había pensado. 

Gracias a todos por las ideas, de vuelta.


----------

